# b6100



## bigbryan468 (Aug 6, 2012)

Can anyone tell me what mower went on my B6100 kubota, I am trying to run one down . I think it is the RC 48, but not too sure of that. Thanks , Big Bryan


----------



## Piker (Dec 9, 2009)

I am using a Bush Hog TM4 48" finish mower on the 3 point hitch on my Kubota B7100. Works great & canmow in 2nd gear if grass is not too high.


----------

